# Is it possible to play NTSC on a PAL N64?



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 13, 2014)

I've looked up the "N64 Passport" and that goes for about £22+ which doesn't seem to be worth that much.

I'd want to be able to play NTSC (US/J) on my N64 because the prices for some of the PAL games that I want usually go for high on eBay (SSB64, MK64, etc).

So I'm gonna guess that my options are either the Passport or buying an NTSC 64?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2014)

A quick Google search tells me that it's possible to Region Mod an NTSC N64 to play both US and JAP titles, but I'm not finding a lot of info regarding moding PAL systems. You might have to invest in a Passport or an imported N64, I'm afraid.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 13, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I've looked up the "N64 Passport" and that goes for about £22+ which doesn't seem to be worth that much.
> 
> I'd want to be able to play NTSC (US/J) on my N64 because the prices for some of the PAL games that I want usually go for high on eBay (SSB64, MK64, etc).
> 
> So I'm gonna guess that my options are either the Passport or buying an NTSC 64?


 


I would really consider investing in a Everdrive 64 flash cart.  You can put every N64 game (rom) that was ever released on one cartridge inc a full PAL rom set and NTSC roms will work also.  It was the best thing I ever bought for the N64, yet you may think the price is fairly high but take all the features it has and the fact you will never have to buy a game again, if not owing the originals bother you. 

http://shop.retrogate.com/EverDrive-64-v2-ED64.htm


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2014)

I concur. Unless you specifically want to use imported cartridges and don't want to meddle with ROM's, getting an Everdrive 64 might be a more cost-effective solution. If you're into collecting carts, you can still buy the originals while using the backup device to actually boot the games.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 14, 2014)

retrofan_k said:


> I would really consider investing in a Everdrive 64 flash cart. You can put every N64 game (rom) that was ever released on one cartridge inc a full PAL rom set and NTSC roms will work also. It was the best thing I ever bought for the N64, yet you may think the price is fairly high but take all the features it has and the fact you will never have to buy a game again, if not owing the originals bother you.
> 
> http://shop.retrogate.com/EverDrive-64-v2-ED64.htm


 
Whoa I didn't know about that! Since I read your post I've been thinking about getting one and it definitely seems to be worth it 'cause having all the N64 games in one cartridge is just such an awesome idea.

Too bad I'm missing the power brick because it's elsewhere and I'm only gonna get it on September or so and playing N64 on Wii is absolute shit. I could play on the PC but I just don't like gaming on PC.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jul 14, 2014)

As far as I know, the US->PAL cart region mod works exactly the same as the US->JAP region mod. The problems lie in powering the N64 in your country and using the NTSC video output, which requires NTSC cables for correct brightness IIRC. Of course, you'll need an NTSC-capable TV as well, if you want color. (I know a certain semi-famous someone who prefers his N64 in black and white)


----------



## XiTaU (Jul 14, 2014)

> As far as I know, the US->PAL cart region mod works exactly the same as the US->JAP region mod. The problems lie in powering the N64 in your country and using the NTSC video output, which requires NTSC cables for correct brightness IIRC. Of course, you'll need an NTSC-capable TV as well, if you want color. (I know a certain semi-famous someone who prefers his N64 in black and white)


 
This is wrong the pal n64 uses a different lockout cic chip which is a hard feat to overcome and the using a jp cart in a usa console just involes taking out a piece of plastic in the unit.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Not only does it use a different chip, it also syncs with the TV differently. PAL games are hard-coded to work at 50Hz while NTSC ones work at 60Hz. There's no chance that you'll get them to work without a Passport or a heavy hardware mod.

Not to spoil anything, but it's the Everdrive Month on the Temp, so be on the lookout for reviews that may reaffirm your purchase plans coming soon.


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 15, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Whoa I didn't know about that! Since I read your post I've been thinking about getting one and it definitely seems to be worth it 'cause having all the N64 games in one cartridge is just such an awesome idea.
> 
> Too bad I'm missing the power brick because it's elsewhere and I'm only gonna get it on September or so and playing N64 on Wii is absolute shit. I could play on the PC but I just don't like gaming on PC.


 

One thing to note is that the ED64 is not emulation, as its on real hardware using the CIC chip on the ED64 board.  The N64 acts as though its a real cartridge inc all saves types, plus as of version 2.0 hardware, its got built in cheats as a bonus using the 2.x OS.  which is now at a stable 2.04.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

retrofan_k said:


> One thing to note is that the ED64 is not emulation, as its on real hardware using the CIC chip on the ED64 board. The N64 acts as though its a real cartridge inc all saves types, plus as of version 2.0 hardware, its got built in cheats as a bonus using the 2.x OS. which is now at a stable 2.04.


 
So it's just like a real game cartridge for the consoles? Thanks.

I wish I'd be able to purchase the authentic carts but going by eBay/Amazon is just too much for one game alone so this will do.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, it acts just like a real cartridge. Depending on how little you want to pay, you may need a donor cart to extract the verification chip and the shell. The more complete the set the more it costs.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 15, 2014)

In theory easier to run NTSC games on PAL N64 than the opposite. An NTSC N64 would try to use NTSC color encoding at 50hz, which few TVs support.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Jul 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yes, it acts just like a real cartridge. Depending on how little you want to pay, you may need a donor cart to extract the verification chip and the shell. The more complete the set the more it costs.


 
The website Retrogate has the options to include what's needed and what isn't so the customer can customise his/her purchase.

USB port - No
CIC chip - PAL
Plastic shell - PAL
Qty - 1

Total: $133 (£77)

I have two Micro SD cards hanging around and a nano SD card (or whatever) of 4GB so with an adapter I could perhaps fit most if not all in one cartridge.

I'll still need to contact him to know if there'd be any custom fees (I'd hate it if there).


----------



## retrofan_k (Jul 16, 2014)

@ WiiCube_2013

I have ordered different carts from there and never had to pay import taxes. I'm UK based so it might be okay for you.

Check out a YT review. The OS is older than the current one 2.04 that is out now but expect the same content and more.



I can understand collecting the carts but prices are silly on Ebay for them.  You wont regret paying £77 + shipping for this i can assure you.


----------

